# General Discussion > Opinions >  In what kind of relationship do people get HIV/AIDS more easily ?

## TwistedMac

*(EDITED by Maciamo)*  Split from original topic : Japanese morals 

---------------------------------------------------
dude? you stopped talking to her??

if she's like that, she's a sure fark if you want when you're in japan! those things don't grow on trees you know!

personally i don't see what the big deal is... i haven't slept with 12+ girls, but it's not from lack of trying... (12+??? what an odd figure... i mean.. 10+ sure.. but why would you say 12+?)

and dont give me that "she's a slut, that repulses me" crap! if you're so stuck up you can't even let a girl have some fun, i guess that's just too bad...

just cuz SHE had sex with all those guys doesn't mean YOU get the cooties.. im sure she's showered inbetween -_-

besides, a girl that's had lots of sex is experienced.. she'll show you a good time like none the virgins can even touch..

young+experienced=good

----------


## Arch

> dude? you stopped talking to her??
> 
> if she's like that, she's a sure fark if you want when you're in japan! those things don't grow on trees you know!
> 
> personally i don't see what the big deal is... i haven't slept with 12+ girls, but it's not from lack of trying... (12+??? what an odd figure... i mean.. 10+ sure.. but why would you say 12+?)
> 
> and dont give me that "she's a slut, that repulses me" crap! if you're so stuck up you can't even let a girl have some fun, i guess that's just too bad...
> 
> just cuz SHE had sex with all those guys doesn't mean YOU get the cooties.. im sure she's showered inbetween -_-
> ...


wow wow wow, hold up pal. You crack me up with your comments really you do  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
lol i havent stopped talking to her, we just aint spoken for months, cos we couldnt be botherd to type a e-mail out, man when im over in tokyo , ill get in touch with her again, lol geeez what you playing at slating me =P 
lol your comments just make me laugh, 12+ guys when she is 18, ummm seems abit dodgy. But you cant tell me what i am, or i shud do. Its your opinion.We have differant morals and standards , we are differant pal. But no problem your a really funny person, keep the funny posts coming !!!

----------


## Thor

Wow I like those morals too,  :Sad:

----------


## TwistedMac

as it says in my sig "it's just my 2 Sen" ^^ i certainly hope everyone i rub shoulders with understands that everything i say (*everything!*) is just *my* opinion.. not something i expect people to consider as "the right thing" or even "the thing that is better than your thing".. i truly believe that ones own opinions are the best for ones own life, so whatever anyone believes, as much as it may go against anyone else beliefs, is the right thing for YOU...

this also applies if you change your mind.. if you reevaluate something it's the new opinion that's best for you.. anyone is allowed to change his or her opinion as often as they like... 

i just voice my opinion alot because it makes me happy ^^ it's something i enjoy doing.. especially if i can humour someone at the same time... if i make your day just a tad brighter by amusing you, do tell me.. that'll make my day a bit brighter aswell ^^

and... oh yeah, i sorta misinterpreted you then ^^ gomen!

right, done ^^

*gives arch rep points for making me happy* I CAN REP POINT FOR WHATEVER I WANT!! XD

----------


## Arch

lol no problem m8y, !!!! i dint read your sig so now i understand. Anyways i really mean you do make me laugh !!!! keep them coming.
Anyways back to the topic....

----------


## Emoni

> umm i certainly see where you are coming from. I used to keep in a touch with a j-girl called Alice, she was a really nice girl. However she got into a conversation about relationships, and she said she had slepted with 12+ guys, while dating other guys. She was surprised that i had not slepted with 12+ girls, she seemed it was acceptable. I know its indvidual but it does say something about cultural gap, as in many other countires this would be seen as a bad thing. She siad she dint see what the problem was if know one got hurt.
> But really it is down to your own morals and what you believe in. Thx very much for the post Maciamo very interesting and valid points.


Ouch... is this that common? I just can't understand this myself.

----------


## PaulTB

> As for the girl who slept with 12+ guys.
> 
> Either she is really frank (almost to the bordering of psycho) or she is just a figment of someone's imagination.


No figment methinks. Basically Japan's sexual culture has been going through a rollercoaster of changes over the last three decades or so and it hasn't settled down yet.  :Sou ka:  

They started off pretty secretive, repressed and (in a certain sense) ignorant and went through a steep drop towards open, 'loose' and (in a certain sense) experienced. (Although in other senses the amount of ignorance around is amazing.)

You can't view what they have now as a stable culture, sometime now they (specifically the youngsters) are going to go back the other way a bit.

----------


## Arch

lol whatever, i was only stating an example of my experience of what a japanese girl had told me, i stated my opinion and i got slated for it. 
Well when i go over there, ill have to do what a mans gota do  :Laugh out loud:

----------


## RockLee

whatever you know about Japanese "culture"...forget about it...cause the movies ARE NOT reality...sex is a very common thing in Japan...and not so "secretively" anymore than it used to be  :Poh:  ....

guys we had a thread about this before...so let's stick to the moral thingies  :Relieved:

----------


## Duo

I want to know the view of Japanese towards death. It seems, to me, as they take it with a sort of cavelier attitude. Can anyone elaborate ?

----------


## den4

yep...movies, j doramas, anime may reflect what is going on in da land, but hardly anybody in J-land equate that to reality....except for those exceptional people who have a hard time distinguising reality from fiction...
also think that the nature of good and evil may be very dependent upon the individuals spoken to...when in a group environment, I find the Japanese will give a generic answer that everybody can agree upon, but in private, they are more independent upon what they truly believe, and that can vary widely, just like any other person from any other country...
the constants I have found is that:
1) in groups, they form a consensus on the topic at hand.
2) in private they have varying views that may contradict with what was said in #1.
3) in companies, they vote by the corporate will.
4) the clueless folks are truly clueless
5) I know nothing....

taken with these constants in mind, the answers you may get will vary  :Laughing:

----------


## TwistedMac

isn't the answer 42?

----------


## Mandylion

> No figment methinks. Basically Japan's sexual culture has been going through a rollercoaster of changes over the last three decades or so and it hasn't settled down yet.


I wonder how Japan will deal with the challenges AIDS will pose if the free and loose attitudes continue. Will sex become more of a moral issue? I can't find the news article now, but Japan's AIDS problem is getting bigger. Unlike in the past, AIDS is not attacking through foreign sex workers, but between Japanese themselves. Tests are still hard to find and people would rather avoid discussions. Still, sex education at schools is about where it was in the US about 20 years ago (cursory, not a lot of time dealing with SDTs, how to be safer) - it seems as if they don't want to admit their young people are having sex, and almost no one wants to talk about it.

----------


## Ewok85

> just cuz SHE had sex with all those guys doesn't mean YOU get the cooties.. im sure she's showered inbetween -_-


*points at quote, points at mandylions post*

----------


## TwistedMac

as much as i believe sex should be free to be had at every opportunity by those that wish to do so, i'm also a big fan of testing yourself for STDs..

it's every person responibility to make sure they're not passing on anything nasty...

other than that condoms are a must imo..

----------


## Amazinggrace

> I wonder how Japan will deal with the challenges AIDS will pose if the free and loose attitudes continue. Will sex become more of a moral issue? I can't find the news article now, but Japan's AIDS problem is getting bigger. Unlike in the past, AIDS is not attacking through foreign sex workers, but between Japanese themselves. Tests are still hard to find and people would rather avoid discussions. Still, sex education at schools is about where it was in the US about 20 years ago (cursory, not a lot of time dealing with SDTs, how to be safer) - it seems as if they don't want to admit their young people are having sex, and almost no one wants to talk about it.


Fact is Japan doesnt have the drug problem it does back home with heroin etc using needles. This is a big problem with AIDS. And then there are GAYS. Sure Japan has gays too but they are mostly in the closet. You may see an increase in the Gay community....perhaps. But not on a wide spectrum. You see AIDS is not a hetorosexual problem. However Japan does have a HUGE problem with STD`s such as Clymidia etc etc. Japanese hetorosexual couples also are not big fans of anal sex......which is the danger when it comes to AIDS.

----------


## TwistedMac

> You see AIDS is not a hetorosexual problem


what kind of [use your imagination] comment is that!?!?

----------


## kirei_na_me

Um...interesting views Amazinggrace...  :Okashii:

----------


## Emoni

> what kind of [not words of great praise or admiration] comment is that!?!?



Speaking of which, how on EARTH is Amazing still posting here? Especially after his last post on this thread. Get rid of this guy already please.

----------


## bossel

> what kind of [la la la la ]comment is that!?!?


Making the eagle scream again, Twisted? Drawing the long bow?
It may just be a lack of education. Don't kill, but educate!

(Sorry for the idioms, but just found them on M-W & couldn't resist)


For Amazing..., take a look here:
http://www.aids.org/info/FAQs.html

& about Japan:
http://www.utopia-asia.com/aidsjp.htm

Quote from one of the news articles there:
"Numerous surveys demonstrate that most men and women in their 20s do not use condoms. Kihara points to a lack of AIDS education for young people, whose ignorance about the subject she describes as "frightening." AIDS education in primary and middle school, which began just last year, focuses on eliminating HIV discrimination rather than teaching safe sex, AIDS activists complain. Activists and some academics also highlight a culture that discourages female assertiveness."

Japan may not have a big problem yet, but if ignored long enough AIDS/HIV will be a problem!

----------


## Amazinggrace

> what kind of [南無阿弥陀仏] comment is that!?!?


 if it is narrow minded then a large % of Drs on this earth must be narrow-minded. stupid? retarded? homofobic?? no it is "homophobic" and how is my comment homophobic? did I say I hate gay people? inbred? what do you mean by inbred? are you racist? prejudice? loser? dont think so....[ ]It is a fact. AIDS is strongly related to male gay sex.
study your subject.
unless ofcoarse you are irrate cause you dont like me saying negative things about gays.
I am just stating as to why Japan does not have a problem with AIDS. why do you think Japan doesnt have a problem with AIDS? Japanese people sleep around more so than any other people around the world (if not pretty damn close). Japanese have MULTIPLE partners. We all know this. Prostitution is HUGE in Japan....schoolgirls....housewives....you name it. Clymidia is a rampant STD in Japan....plus obvously other STD`s BUT not AIDS. Japanese also do not like to use condoms.

----------


## TimF

Accually I beg to differ I dont mean to ruffel any feathers by saying this but I saw a thing on the news where Asia (and they included Japan) is the second biggest AIDS epicenter in the world. The first is Africa in case anyone is interested.

----------


## Amazinggrace

> Making the eagle scream again, Twisted? Drawing the long bow?
> It may just be a lack of education. Don't kill, but educate!
> 
> (Sorry for the idioms, but just found them on M-W & couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> For Amazing..., take a look here:
> http://www.aids.org/info/FAQs.html
> 
> ...


educate?????

I NEVER said heterosexual people cannot get AIDS. It depends. It is difficult for a guy to get it form a girl, but is easy for a girl to get it from a guy. it is also easy for a guy to get it from a guy. it is difficult for a girl to get it from a girl. All of this taking in consideration the kind of sexual practice these groups do.
what is this " Japan may not have a big problem yet, but if ignored long enough AIDS/HIV will be a problem!". AIDS has been around for 25 years. It does not take "breaks" nor is it discrimitory with regards to what country or group it will attack next. The Japanese dont have a huge AIDS problem because of what I said before. YES there are gays but many of them in the closet. Japan does not have "Gay Pride". (which is great!) nor are Japanese into Anal Sex which is the EASIEST and most COMMON way to get AIDS with sexual contact. Then then you have introvenice drugs. There is not a big problem in Japan for that either.
As I have said AIDS has shown its face on all 4 corners fo the globe. 25 years it has been around. Sure you may see a SLIGHT increase in Japan if there was no eduacation but the greater problem I believe is common STD`s and clymidia where if left untreated can cause problems with a womens reproductive system.
and on a last note you CAN get AIDS by doing only oral sex. But it is a very very slight risk just like Hetoralsexual sex (considering you do not engage in anal sex)

The studies you posted just states how you can get AIDS. Not who are the higher risk groups and who are the lower risk groups. This for obvious reasons

I am educated. and now you are!

----------


## bossel

> It is a fact. AIDS is strongly related to male gay sex.
> study your subject.


Nope, you should get your facts straight! Male homosexuals are only one of several high risk groups. 
If "AIDS is strongly related to male gay sex", how comes that "Today there are on average 13 infected women for every 10 infected men in sub-Saharan Africa  up from 12 for 10 in 2002. The difference is even more pronounced among 15 to 24 year olds. A review compared the ratio of young women living with HIV to young men living with HIV; this ranges from 20 women for every 10 men in South Africa to 45 women for every 10 men in Kenya and Mali." (from UNAIDS)

Please educate yourself before you make more people angry at you!

From UNAIDS:
"I/3 Are some subtypes of HIV associated with certain modes of
transmission? Yes. For example, subtype B is associated mostly with homosexual contact and injecting drug use (essentially via blood). The recent, rapidly spreading HIV epidemic in Eastern Europe among injecting drug users is largely associated with a new B/A CRF. The epidemic in South-East Asia is mostly fuelled by heterosexual transmission of subtype C in India and China, or the A/E CRF in Thailand and neighbouring countries. However, it is still unclear whether some subtypes or their recombinant forms may be more infectious or more transmissible than others."


Editing:



> It is difficult for a guy to get it form a girl, but is easy for a girl to get it from a guy.


Err, why should be transmission so much easier from m>f than from f>m? Educate me!





> what is this " Japan may not have a big problem yet, but if ignored long enough AIDS/HIV will be a problem!". AIDS has been around for 25 years.


Yeah, but it all depends how many carriers of the virus had impact on society, on which part of society, when the first cases occurred in that society & so on. That's why Africa is so full of HIV cases while parts of Asia have been virtually HIV-free for a long time.





> nor are Japanese into Anal Sex which is the EASIEST and most COMMON way to get AIDS with sexual contact.


Err... (again) Any sources? Educate me!

----------


## Emoni

Let me see, Amazing has called Japanese girls whores, he has made derogitory remarks against people who are gay, spit out random information, insulted everyone on the forum, and started a troll thread in the past.

He benefits this forum how? Anyone want to tell me? We need this type of crap on here?

----------


## TwistedMac

i'm sorry bossel.. i just cant fukkin do it.. i can't fukkin put any work into giving this [ ] a serious well thought out answer... time to make the eagle scream and draw the longbow

1) i am not gay, not that it matters.

2) you tell me to study my subject and all you do is rabble the same kind of hate propaganda against gay people that the nazis did agaisnt the jews "it's scientifically proven that jews are not only inferior but polute the arian race, a large % of scientists agree".

3) inbred means your mom had sex with a close relative! it has nothing to do with races!

4) it's homofobic because THAT'S WHAT IT IS!! just like the nazi propaganda was extremely racist yours is extremely homofobic!

5) [cause I got rid of this bit of nastyness already -M]

6) i like bossel and if i had the calm of mind i would try and replicate his education method, i have myself been lectured by him (let's just say i lost) so it has nothing to do with the fact that he's on the same side as me, it has to do with him not being on the [not bright] side (i'm on the idiot side at the moment for example through my outbursts, i admit to that.. but atleast i'm not [南無妙法蓮華経]

7) [like in #5]

----------


## Amazinggrace

> Nope, you should get your facts straight! Male homosexuals are only one of several high risk groups. 
> If "AIDS is strongly related to male gay sex", how comes that "Today there are on average 13 infected women for every 10 infected men in sub-Saharan Africa  up from 12 for 10 in 2002. The difference is even more pronounced among 15 to 24 year olds. A review compared the ratio of young women living with HIV to young men living with HIV; this ranges from 20 women for every 10 men in South Africa to 45 women for every 10 men in Kenya and Mali." (from UNAIDS)
> 
> Please educate yourself before you make more people angry at you!
> 
> From UNAIDS:
> "I/3 Are some subtypes of HIV associated with certain modes of
> transmission? Yes. For example, subtype B is associated mostly with homosexual contact and injecting drug use (essentially via blood). The recent, rapidly spreading HIV epidemic in Eastern Europe among injecting drug users is largely associated with a new B/A CRF. The epidemic in South-East Asia is mostly fuelled by heterosexual transmission of subtype C in India and China, or the A/E CRF in Thailand and neighbouring countries. However, it is still unclear whether some subtypes or their recombinant forms may be more infectious or more transmissible than others."
> 
> ...


the west, asia...africa they are all different countries with different attitudes to sex with also different ideas on how sex should be performed. You may not be aware but in Africa anal sex is just as common as vaginal if not even more because they are concerned about getting pregnant. So this is the same gay sex. it is anal sex. Risk wise I mean.

"Err, why should be transmission so much easier from m>f than from f>m? "

I havent got time. I am already trying to teach my dog tricks. full up sorry.
go read up on the internet.




> Let me see, Amazing has called Japanese girls whores, he has made derogitory remarks against people who are gay, spit out random information, insulted everyone on the forum, and started a troll thread in the past.
> 
> He benefits this forum how? Anyone want to tell me? We need this type of crap on here?


let me see........
yes I am "guilty" of calling J girls whores. If I offended someone sorry. But it is true they do get around.
how have I made derogitory remarks against gays? I just said AIDS is a GAY problem and not so much a heterosexual problem. 
spit out random information? [an expression that indicates befuddlement or confusion]?

----------


## Amazinggrace

> [this is getting old people....]


Hate propaganda??? I was merely stating a FACT. I never said I hated gays! I dont love them. But I dont hate them. As long as they dont try to get too close to me I dont care what gay people do. I was again just stating a point the reasons why Japan does not have an AIDS epidemic like AFRICA or AMERICA etc etc. 
Ok then [crude expression for upptiy people] why doesnt Japan have an epidemic like AFRICA or AMERICA etc etc????? why????? the Japanese are known to sleep around. They are known to have multiple partners. Prostitution is big time in Japan. Japanese are known not to use condoms.
I am very good friends with a reputable Dr. Here in Japan. What "bossel" knows more than him??? I think you should [whoa, time for the warning points!]

----------


## TwistedMac

you're good friends with a doctor?.. i doubt it.

the reason why everyone is "sticking up for eachother" here is not that we "hold eachothers back" it's that most agree that you're an *******.. we all started disliking you at the same time.. 

notice how many people have joined since you and none of them have got people that hate them since they don't put out hate propaganda?...

you can't just claim anything to be facts because you want it to... facts don't work that way.. except in propaganda.

i have no figures on japans amount of HIV positives and i'm willing to bet neither do you... 

i do hang around alot in cyberspace... i don't consider you an alien, i consider you a [challenged person].

... what kind of points are we talking here?

----------


## Mandylion

> Fact is Japan doesnt have the drug problem it does back home with heroin etc using needles. This is a big problem with AIDS. And then there are GAYS. Sure Japan has gays too but they are mostly in the closet. You may see an increase in the Gay community....perhaps. But not on a wide spectrum.You see AIDS is not a hetorosexual problem. However Japan does have a HUGE problem with STD`s such as Clymidia etc etc. Japanese hetorosexual couples also are not big fans of anal sex......which is the danger when it comes to AIDS.


Yes, needles may be faster, and Japan might have smaller numbers overall, but it is the sneak attack that people think is coming from a lack of education and a false belief that AIDs is a gay problem, a drug problem, and a foreign problem. Experts predict that the Japanese AIDs problem will come form young, *heterosexual* Japanese.

From the BBC_ "Teenagers these days are very casual about sex. They're happy to have sex with anyone they meet - they use phrases like 'let's play together?' 

"I [gynaecologist Dr Tsuneo Akaeda] gave away vouchers for free STD tests to girls, and found that 82% them were infected. It's incredible. I suspect a lot of them may have HIV as well."_

*82%!!!* Even if a fraction of that group has HIV, is it a good sign a society is allowing that rate of infection (granted the sample population is a high-risk category, but still think about that...)? STDs are not like a common cold folks, most stay with you the rest of your life and some are very long, slow, horrible deaths.

And more on-topic for this thread...
BBC article_In Japan, sex has become a freely-traded commodity, seemingly unconstrained by moral concerns.[emphasis added] Dozens of pornographic cable TV channels on sale here, and yet sales of condoms have been falling for several years._

I would encourage you to read the full artice here.

On top of that problem you get the government cutting funding for AIDs programs. I guess they think young people are just going to stop having sex.

An UPI article_The substantial reduction was made in programs to raise public awareness of the disease and to encourage people to get tested for HIV. 

Japan is one of few developed nations facing an upward trend in numbers of AIDS cases; the numbers of AIDS patients and those infected with HIV more than doubled, from 446 in 1995 to 976 in 2003. 

The Chiba prefectural government made a 90 percent cut, the biggest among the prefectures surveyed, by stopping free HIV testing for pregnant women. Nagoya prefecture cut the number of staff offering such tests._

Yes, the numbers are small, but the % of increase is very alarming - that and Japan seems to be one of a few developed nations facing an increase. On top of that your population is having multiple sexual partners and your infection rate it is not a simple doubling of cases every 8 years, but a brutal exponential curve.

----------


## saikou-phz

Dude... Amazinggrace... [a longer expression to relay the speakers confusion at a person or thing]..?

I bet you are here just cus [of other circumstances]

----------


## Duo

yikes, that's bad. I wish everyone would start using condoms and clean needles.

----------


## TwistedMac

where did all my personal attacks and degrading remarks go?  :Ouch:  
i put alot of work into them!

heh.. there was alot of stuff to clean up, huh?  :Relieved:

----------


## saikou-phz

yeah my jokal joke whas gewd... u should have let thant one slip through..;P

----------


## TimF

I found an excerpt from and aids site that i think Amazing grace should read.

Among First to Recognize Teen HIV/AIDS Epidemic 


Dr. John Chittick was among the first experts to predict this youth HIV/AIDS epidemic: (Adolescents and AIDS: The Third Wave, Harvard University, 1994). When presenting his documented research at the 1994 World AIDS Conference in Yokohama, Japan, many skeptics did not believe that heterosexually-oriented teens would or could ever be at major risk for HIV. Yet by late 1998, the United Nations umbrella group (UNAIDS, Geneva), announced the startling news that youth AIDS in heterosexual teens was a confirmed reality. Half (50%) of all new cases of HIV globally are occurring in young people 15 to 24 years-old. In the USA, 25% of all new cases are occurring among teens, 13 to 19 years (CDC, Atlanta). 

An internationally recognized expert on teen HIV, Dr. Chittick is asked to write official reports for UNAIDS detailing growth of the epidemic at the grassroots level. He has lectured at Harvard's School of Public Health, at the invitation of the late Dr. Jonathan Mann, the "father" of AIDS prevention programs worldwide. The news of Dr. Chittick's global efforts have been featured on CNN and FOX TV, BBC World Radio, Reuters and AP news services, and the most popular teen magazine in the U.S., SEVENTEEN, as well as in national and local media in countries worldwide. 

P.S.- I am looking for more info.

----------


## Ewok85

People like Amazinggrace are only wishing HIV upon themselves.

And GO GO TWISTEDMAC!!!  :Cool:

----------


## TimF

All talk aside Grace if you think that the only likely hood of you getting it is by the ways you described above I really want you to go get checked out these are just kind words comming from a careing stranger take them as that but I really think you are at risk so please do yourself a favor and get checked out. And please educate yourself learn all you can before making posts like the ones you did above you will be suprised on just how much more likley you are to get it than you think. I had a really close friend she was diagnosed with the AIDS virus she got it through heterosexual contact she felt that her parents were ashamed of her so she killed herself. She was my best friend and now she is no longer here beacuse she was uneducated and she didnt know her partner as well as she thought she did. I dont want to have the same thing happening to anyone here so if you think you are at risk or even have the smallest thought that you might be please go get yourself checked out. For the peace of mind if nothing else. Sorry i didn't mean to get all emotional I hope its ok that I did.

----------


## bossel

So much work for Mandylion! Poor guy! We should all give him some good reputation for that! 




> the west, asia...africa they are all different countries with different attitudes to sex with also different ideas on how sex should be performed. You may not be aware but in Africa anal sex is just as common as vaginal if not even more because they are concerned about getting pregnant. So this is the same gay sex. it is anal sex. Risk wise I mean.
> 
> "Err, why should be transmission so much easier from m>f than from f>m? "
> 
> I havent got time. I am already trying to teach my dog tricks. full up sorry.
> go read up on the internet.


Had fun with your dog? I hope, you took the necessary precautions.  :Poh:  
OK, I did some research online. Guess, what I found. You're wrong. Not dead wrong, but still wrong. Here are the numbers:

*TYPE OF CONTACT/PARTNER INFECTION PROBABILITY PER CONTACT* 
Unprotected receptive anal intercourse with partner of unknown HIV serostatus ___0,27 % (0,06 - 0,49)*
Unprotected penetrative anal intercourse with partner of unknown HIV serostatus ___0,06 % (0,02 - 0,19)*
Unprotected receptive vaginal intercourse___0,05 - 0,15 % #
Unprotected penetrative vaginal intercourse___0,03 - 5,6 % #

Found it here (Sorry, only German).

As you can see the range for penetrative vaginal intercourse reach highest (in this study even exceeding unprotected anal intercourse with known HIV carriers: 0,82 % (0,24 - 2,76)). Not really supportive of your idea of anal intercourse being more dangerous than vaginal i., nor of your idea that girls get it easier from boys than vice versa. Of course, if you take only the smallest numbers of range in either category, you are right.

I didn't find any sources on the prevalence of anal intercourse in Japan or (parts of) Africa. Do you by any chance have some?


BTW, just having an opener attitude towards sex than you doesn't make girls "whores".






> i'm sorry bossel.. i just cant fukkin do it.. i can't fukkin put any work into giving this [ ] a serious well thought out answer... time to make the eagle scream and draw the longbow


Maybe my approach is wrong. I consider holding the longbow for you.  :Bowing:

----------


## Mandylion

Just a short note from me - people have a lot to say but it must be done politely or in a self-effacing way when it comes to issues that can provoke such emotions. Everyone, and I mean everyone, has a right to bring up points and defend their views, but when this is coupled with barbed comments and mud-slinging people miss the information for the anger. Staying away from harsh words and treating others with respect is not only good sense, it is also Forum Policy.

If something gets you upset, take a second, calm down, and remember, all your rage is being aimed towards a bunch of ones and zeros.

-I now return you to your thread, much as you left it...

----------


## Amazinggrace

> So much work for Mandylion! Poor guy! We should all give him some good reputation for that! 
> 
> 
> Had fun with your dog? I hope, you took the necessary precautions.  
> OK, I did some research online. Guess, what I found. You're wrong. Not dead wrong, but still wrong. Here are the numbers:
> 
> *TYPE OF CONTACT/PARTNER INFECTION PROBABILITY PER CONTACT* 
> Unprotected receptive anal intercourse with partner of unknown HIV serostatus ___0,27 % (0,06 - 0,49)*
> Unprotected penetrative anal intercourse with partner of unknown HIV serostatus ___0,06 % (0,02 - 0,19)*
> ...


seriously I wonder how old some of you people are. Sure it is easy to pass on HIV from a guy to a girl via vaginal sex. BUT if the girl has HIV and has sex with a guy (no anal dont forget children....) it is difficult for the guy to contract this disease. "THUS" and I mean "THUS" making it hard to travel through the Heterosexual community. Blah blah blah there you go!!
I have noticed in all the studies you have pulled from the internet you conveniently leave out this fact. Sure a guy can give it to a gal. sure a guy can give it to a guy etc etc BUT it is difficult for a girl to give it to a guy taking in consideration their sex play does not include anal sex. This is a FACT. Again this is why it does not travel through the heterosexual community so easily.
just admit when you are wrong.
see how I have not presented a study. dont need to. cause this is a known fact. its like me having to present a study to prove that if you put a DBL barrel shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger you will blow your head off and then die from your injury.
now if you want me to get a study on these facts let me know and when I have a bit of time I will.
btw yes I do have a close friend who is a Dr. in Japan, in fact his father is/was a Dr. and from what I hear pretty famous in Japan. No that it is hard to have a friend who is a Dr. or an actor or a singer or whatever......that is not my point. I get my info from him.....and the net.

oh and with regards to calling J girls "whores" I would like to retract this. It was wrong for me to have said this. As this would be offensive to J girls who are not "whores". However I will say and will always say a great % of the J girl population is very loose. Sure it is their attitude towards sex and the society. But I have been told that Japanese women had good morals 40+ years ago. So I guess it is because of certain European influence and certain aspect within the society that creates the modern day "naughty" J girl.

----------


## TwistedMac

why would HIV/AIDS be transmitted more easily from boy to girl than vice versa when no other STD is?.. your theory doesn't hold up.. it's not "left out" it was never there because it's not an issue people focus on because *it's not an issue*.. it's something you've come up with yourself.. somehow certain that virus is almost exclusively carried by the sperm..

give it up




> see how I have not presented a study. dont need to. cause this is a known fact. its like me having to present a study to prove that if you put a DBL barrel shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger you will blow your head off and then die from your injury.


my god you're ignorant aren't you.... i'm not even motivated to keep up the yelling anymore.. there's no point anymore.. you're doing such a great job of shooting yourself down..

----------


## Amazinggrace

> why would HIV/AIDS be transmitted more easily from boy to girl than vice versa when no other STD is?.. your theory doesn't hold up.. it's not "left out" it was never there because it's not an issue people focus on because *it's not an issue*.. it's something you've come up with yourself.. somehow certain that virus is almost exclusively carried by the sperm..
> 
> give it up
> 
> 
> 
> my god you're ignorant aren't you.... i'm not even motivated to keep up the yelling anymore.. there's no point anymore.. you're doing such a great job of shooting yourself down..


ok twisted mac you are obviously "twisted". I will get the facts off the internet for you today/tonight if I have time. I know where it is.
btw HIV is not an STD and does not process in any way like any other STD`s.
I dont mind it when you are wrong, but when you try to degrade other people and act as if you are right you make a right old nut of yourself.




> Just a short note from me - people have a lot to say but it must be done politely or in a self-effacing way when it comes to issues that can provoke such emotions. Everyone, and I mean everyone, has a right to bring up points and defend their views, but when this is coupled with barbed comments and mud-slinging people miss the information for the anger. Staying away from harsh words and treating others with respect is not only good sense, it is also Forum Policy.
> 
> If something gets you upset, take a second, calm down, and remember, all your rage is being aimed towards a bunch of ones and zeros.
> 
> -I now return you to your thread, much as you left it...


Thank you mandylion.
now did you hear (or should I say read) that twistedmac?

----------


## TwistedMac

right, so it's not an STD then, big deal... i'll take your word for that one since i have no idea.. that doesn't mean it isolates itself in the sperm of a guy and that it has a thing for attacking anuses..

don't bother with you "facts" i've heard them enough.. just knowing that people like you exist is making me sad.. i'll just stop reading this thread

----------


## Emoni

I think I'm going to stop bothering checking this thread as well. It started out as extremely interesting till it degerated due to the comments posted by Amazing repeatedly.

I hope no other threads will follow this path because this was a good thread at first. I can clearly say that you've quickly made a great deal of enemies on this board Amazing. Good work, as that was obviously your goal by your attitude.

----------


## bossel

> Sure a guy can give it to a gal. sure a guy can give it to a guy etc etc BUT it is difficult for a girl to give it to a guy taking in consideration their sex play does not include anal sex. This is a FACT. Again this is why it does not travel through the heterosexual community so easily.
> just admit when you are wrong.


"FACT"? Where am I wrong?
"Unprotected receptive vaginal intercourse___0,05 - 0,15 %" means the risk for the girl getting it from the boy.
"Unprotected penetrative vaginal intercourse___0,03 - 5,6 %" means the risk for the boy getting it from the girl.
Sorry, but the numbers simply don't support your conclusion. It's not so much more difficult for a boy getting it from a girl.

BTW, you didn't provide any evidence for your allegation that Africa has a much higher rate of anal intercourse than Japan. Any sources?





> see how I have not presented a study. dont need to. cause this is a known fact.


Just like the world being flat?  :Doubt:  





> now if you want me to get a study on these facts let me know and when I have a bit of time I will.


Yeah, I would like to see that. 

BTW, knowing a doctor doesn't prove anything. There are doctors in this world who even say that HIV doesn't exist at all.






> HIV is not an STD and does not process in any way like any other STD`s.


Hmmph, really? Why then is it included in this list of STDs?

----------


## Maciamo

> seriously I wonder how old some of you people are. Sure it is easy to pass on HIV from a guy to a girl via vaginal sex. BUT if the girl has HIV and has sex with a guy (no anal dont forget children....) it is difficult for the guy to contract this disease. "THUS" and I mean "THUS" making it hard to travel through the Heterosexual community. Blah blah blah there you go!!


Actually not. It only depends on whether it is the infected girl or guy who has the more sexual partners. Usually, men are more promiscuous (at least in Western countries), so the same womanizer guy could infect countless number of women. I guess the risk is even higher when women take the pill and do not care about where her partner comes (in or out).




> oh and with regards to calling J girls "whores" I would like to retract this. It was wrong for me to have said this. As this would be offensive to J girls who are not "whores". However I will say and will always say a great % of the J girl population is very loose. Sure it is their attitude towards sex and the society. But I have been told that Japanese women had good morals 40+ years ago. So I guess it is because of certain European influence and certain aspect within the society that creates the modern day "naughty" J girl.


Good to see that you weigh your words now.  :Smiling: 

As for lots J-girls being loose, that is unfortunately true, at least in big cities, and especially in areas like Shibuya or Roppongi where %age reach unbelievable levels. No wonder that if they take 100 people in such places for a HIV tests, results will be alarming. To all you men out there who come to Japan, take great care with easy girls from areas like Shibuya and Roppongi - even, or especially if they look innocent !  :Ouch:

----------


## Duo

Now that Mandylion and Maciamo put this thread under control, I will just say that I think you guys got into a misunderstanding. I mean both sides are right in some of their claims, you just have to refine the way you phrase them. I thought that when AmazingGrace was saying that more homosexual ppl get HIV more easily it was because HIV is more easily contracted through unprotected anal sex rather than vaginal. And maybe the thinking of Grace was that since it is anal sex, some people wont take the necessary protection because the girl doesnt run a risk of getting pregnant( in heterosexual intercourse). Also, just to make it clear, HIV is a big heterosexual problem too, mainly due to unprotected sex. I also wanted to say that HIV can be contracted through kissing, although very rare, only in cases when both partners have big cuts in their mouth or bleeding gums and are well "taking their time". Oral sex can spread HIV if any infected fluid penetrates any bleeding areas in the mouth. Although this thread was going a little astray, look at the positive side, at least we are openly talkin about the risk of HIV, spreading awareness to the younger members, so not all is bad. Keep up the good info.  :Wavey:

----------

